# new mice, what colour?



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

hi there got given 2 new mice the other day, one male and one female, very unsure of the colour. From a distance they look like a dove colour, but when you look close up they do have a tan colour mixed in with them, they both have red eyes.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2012)

Argentes


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

thankyou


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Argente is the pink-eyed version of agouti. It's creamy tan on top, with dove grey under that. If you ruffle the fur, you'll see both colors.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

Argente. And it is caused by the pink eye dilute. :lol: The pink eye gene (correct me if I'm wrong) dilutes the whole fur colour to a bit of a lighter (some might say more pink) colour. You can see this with champagnes (which are really the pink-eyed versions of chocolates) and doves (I BELIEVE the pink-eyed versions of blues).

You may know that already, I'm just spewing forth a little random knowledge. :roll:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

^^^
Close, Dove is the pink eyed version of black. Idk about the other stuff, argentes are pink eyed agoutis.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Pink-eyed blues are silvers, to add to that bit of info. Argente is easy to mistake for champagne, as the top color is quite close, while the under color is basically a dove.


----------

